# My New Gouramis!



## bananasammy8 (Jun 28, 2012)

I gots these fellas last night from Petco! They do not yet have names, suggestions? They are very colorful and a little shy for right now and never stop moving!:-D


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

They shouldn't be in the same tank together under certain circumstances, how large is the tank? Do you have pictures of the tank?


----------



## bananasammy8 (Jun 28, 2012)

The tank is 30 gallons and has a lot of plants and spots to hide. But I've been researching and it says you should keep 2+ in a tank.


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

That's a no, no. Watch out for aggression. Males will fight eachother a lot like bettas. They are territorial like bettas. Also, watch out for diseases. Theese guys are so overly bred they are very weak


----------



## jennesque (May 11, 2011)

Yeah.. if you can return them still, I would. I just lost my Gourami after four months to the virus Dwarf Gouramis get.. it was terrible. You can get one Honey Gourami instead.

I kept my dwarf gourami alone and they are actually fine kept alone. If you have the room, it is better to get one male and two females. But, like I said, they're also fine alone.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Also. If you look closely in the picture you can see one that is sub dominant and has less vibrant color


----------



## bananasammy8 (Jun 28, 2012)

Okay thanks for the feedback I will see what I can do. I guess I'll see about other fish instead of gouramis to make a freshwater community.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

It's fine to keep more than one in that tank size. Gourami are not nearly as aggressive as betta, that tank is huge for them.

I know DGV is a concern.. but even if the OP returns them and gets a honey, the virus is already in the water so it probably won't do much good.


----------



## jennesque (May 11, 2011)

Honey gourami aren't as susceptible to it as DG.. if kept healthy they shouldn't have any issues. Multiple members suggested I replace my DG with a Honey after I lost it.. 

Any fish can catch DGV but all the other fish in my tank have been fine without any symptoms of illness.


----------



## Pilot00 (Jul 24, 2012)

Contrarry to what most believe multiple guramies can be had in large aquariums. They need space. Dwarfs in particular are adviced to be kept 3 or 5 and are quite peaceful and shy. They will establish a pecking order first but after that it will be ok. They need about 24 - 28 C / 75 - 82 F temperatures. They will eat flake food, algae flakes and occasional live brine shrimp.


Are they red dwarfs or cobalt blues?


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

Personally, I believe a 30 gal is too small for two males. A male and two females would be fine, but it's not enough room for the two males to establish territories. Unfortunately females are really hard to come by. 

Honey gourami are a much better bet for reasons already mentioned. They can also be kept in groups if it is a male and multiple females. This tank would be large enough for a group of honeys. 

Dwarf gourami are really pretty fish. I wanted one for my 30 gal tank, but I opted for thick lip gourami instead due to the multiple health issues with the dwarf gourami. Thick lip gourami are about the same size as a dwarf gourami but don't come with all the health problems. They are a bit more sensitive, tho.


----------

